# Possible NISMO supercharger for a SE-R



## NismoAltimaSER (Feb 10, 2005)

Has anyone herd about the possibility of nismo making a supercharger for the SE-R and if so whats the specs on it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The only supercharger kit I have heard of in the works from NISMO is for the Titan.
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...7872379&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

The VQ has been out for a while and already has much aftermarket support from other companies so I would see it as pretty unlikely that NISMO will release a kit.


----------

